
Calculus on Graphs (2004) - skeuomorf
http://arxiv.org/abs/cs/0408028
======
grphypoiwe
Why has this been submitted, I mean I've seen few versions of "calculus on
graphs", is it because of the "translation" of analysis to graph theory? Could
the submitter explain their interest in this and why they think its relevant?

~~~
JadeNB
The downvotes on this post are a shame. I don't think every post should have
to be defended for its relevance (especially since the explicit mission of the
site is to gather news of possible _interest_ to hackers, not just hacking
news), but it seems like a reasonable question to what the submitter thinks an
interested non-expert should direct his or her attention.

------
varelse
I like to refer to DNNs (specifically back-propagation on them) as the world's
most lucrative application of the chain rule from Calculus...

------
mebassett
Somewhat related, but my old PhD supervisor had a very interesting paper on
extending some ideas from Riemannian geometry to graphs.
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1011.5898](http://arxiv.org/abs/1011.5898)

------
jboggan
I spent a summer as an undergrad doing research on this sort of thing, a nice
paper came out of it from the grad students working with us [0].

I love to see graph theory creeping into other branches of mathematics,
especially blending the discrete and continuous domains.

0 -
[https://books.google.com/books?id=J65sAwAAQBAJ&pg=PA15&lpg=P...](https://books.google.com/books?id=J65sAwAAQBAJ&pg=PA15&lpg=PA15&source=bl&ots=WFVXAqq8dd&sig=DZiKvOzQAp7V7V44Qd2ZvqJzj5Q&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0CDoQ6AEwBTgKahUKEwiS5tOYo7vHAhXKMIgKHa-2D8k#v=onepage&q&f=false)

~~~
mikhailfranco
Standalone version here:
[http://people.math.gatech.edu/~mbaker/pdf/Quantum_Graphs_Rev...](http://people.math.gatech.edu/~mbaker/pdf/Quantum_Graphs_Revised.pdf)

